# Tourenguide für Einsteiger am Gardasee



## maddex (1. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin kein MTB-Profi, möchte dennoch gerne meinen Urlaub mit Rad in Norditalien verbringen.

Kann mir jemand einen gutes Touren-Buch empfehlen das viele Einsteiger-Touren beschreibt? 

Bin bei meinen Recherchen immer wieder auf die "Moser"-Bike Guides gestoßen, allerdings machen mir diese als Einsteiger etwas Angst.
Ist meine Furcht gerechtfertigt? 
Was ist der Unterschied im Schwierigkeisgrad zwischen Bike Guide 11 (Gardasee Nord und Ost) und Bike Guide 12 (Gardasee West).

Was haltet ihr ansonsten von den "Bikeline" Radatlanten?

Danke für eure Hilfe

Liebe Grüße


----------



## powderJO (1. September 2008)

hi,

wenn du die suchfunktion benutzt, wirst du zahlreiche einsteiger-tipps finden. stichworte "einsteiger-touren", freudinnetauglich", "anfänger" etc. hier mal ein beispiel: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=159062

grundsätzlich sind die beiden moser-guides zu empfehlen. in beiden gibt es leichte und sehr schwierige bis extreme touren. allerdings hat moser seine bewertung schon vor jahren vorgenommen - ganz aktuell sind sie nicht mehr. vieles ist auch mittlerweile fahrbarer geworden, einiges was moser noch als "komplett unfahrbar" bezeichnet hat, ist heut für geübte freerider kein problem mehr (dalco z.b). teilweise gilt das aber auch umgekehrt: ein paar wege sind mittelerwiel noch mehr verfallen, ausgewaschen und damit noch schweiriger geworden als zu mosers zeiten. deshalb:
touren raussuchen, dann hier und über google gezielt danach suchen. dann findest du alles was du brauchst. angst haben musst du keine - ich kene viele, die am gardasee überhaupt erst mit dem biken angefangen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. September 2008)

In der Schwierigkeit ist bei Moser 11 und 12 kein Unterschied, wie du ja schon richtig schreist ist der eine eben für Nord/Osten, dern andere für den Westen. Die einzige Tour, die im Moser 11 als leicht drin steht, aber für Anfänger nicht zu empfehlen ist, ist die Laghel Tour. Da gäbe es aber eine einfachere Variante oder man muss halt berga bißchen schieben. Ansonsten kommt man mit den Beschreibungen und Einstufungen ganz gut zurecht. Außerdem ist ja leicht nicht gleich leicht, der eine findet es schwer, weil es viel Höhenmeter hat, der andere findet es fahrtechnisch schwer, d.h. weil z.B. der Untergrund hoppelig ist oder wegen der Steilheit.


----------



## allert (2. September 2008)

Als Einsteiger solltest Du Dich wirklich an die leichten Touren in den Moser Guides halten. Selbst dort wirst Du an der einen oder anderen Stelle wahrscheinlich schieben müssen. Ich denke da nur an die Tremalzo Tour durch das Valle San Michele über den Tremalzo, den Passo Nota, den Passo Guil nach Pregasina und über die Alte Ponale nach Riva. Soweit ich das jetzt nachvollziehen kann (habe den Guide leider nicht hier) ist diese Tour als leicht eingestuft. Aber sowohl konditionstechnisch (Schotterauffahrt Valle San Michele), als auch technisch (Trail vom Passo Nota nach Pregasina) nicht ganz so einfach. Trotzdem würde ich diese Tour absolut empfehlen, wenn Du Dir einen 1800m Uphill (ab Limone) zutraust oder Du lässt Dich bis Tremosine bringen, das spart ca. 600m).


----------



## bluemuc (2. September 2008)

Vielleicht für den Anfang einfach mal ne Tour mit Guide fahren?

Hier macht das Spaß

Falls ja, bitte Grüße von blue an Andrea und Carlo.

Viel Vergnügen!


----------



## Eike. (2. September 2008)

Schau dir auch mal den Gardasee Routenplaner an. Da kann man viele Anfängertaugliche Touren zusammenstellen. Für erfahrene Biker und Leute die sich am Gardasee schon ein bischen auskennen bringt der allerdings nichts.


----------



## powderJO (2. September 2008)

ach ja: wirklich gute einsteiger-touren findest du auch im gardasee gps-roadbook: http://www.transalp.info/gardasee/index.php

vorteil neben der aktualität: oft sind variationen der touren beschrieben, so dass man den ein oder anderen schwierigeren trail auch mal ausprobieren kann, um sich langsam an größere herausforderungen heranzutasten. 

selbst wenn du kein gps oder navi-fähiges handy hast, kommst du mit dem buch und einer guten karte relativ problemlos klar. 

ganz am rande: imho ist es besser und befriedigender wenn man auch mal was wagt. nur so kann man seine grenzen verschieben. also nicht ins bockshorn jagen lassen, wenn moser oder ein anderer eine tour als schwierig bewertet. lieber mal die tourenbeschreibung genau lesen  oft sind es nur ein paar 100 meter trail oder eine steile auffahrt, die zu der einstufung führen und der rest ist eigentlich einfach. die 100 meter kann man dann probieren. geht es nicht, steigt man ab und schiebt eben. nicht schlimm.


----------



## traveller23 (4. September 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> ach ja: wirklich gute einsteiger-touren findest du auch im gardasee gps-roadbook: http://www.transalp.info/gardasee/index.php
> 
> vorteil neben der aktualität: oft sind variationen der touren beschrieben, so dass man den ein oder anderen schwierigeren trail auch mal ausprobieren kann, um sich langsam an größere herausforderungen heranzutasten.
> 
> selbst wenn du kein gps oder navi-fähiges handy hast, kommst du mit dem buch und einer guten karte relativ problemlos klar.



Wir hatten ebenfalls das gps-roadbook. Da finden sich echt Touren für alle Ansprüche.


----------



## German Lobo (8. September 2008)

Hallo,

da wir auch diesen Sommer das erste mal Gardasee waren, kann ich dich gut verstehen.

Wir haben die Idee über die DVD "Trailhunter Gardasee - Mountainbiken am Lago di Garda" bekommen.

Da kannst du dir, auch als "Anfänger", sehr schön ein Bild von dem "schönsten Bike Revier" (meiner Meinung nach) Europas machen..

Wir haben auch unsere Touren mit dem "Bike Guide von Andreas Albrecht" gemacht.
Und ich kann nur bestätigen, das dieses Buch für Gardasee einsteiger eine super Investition ist.

Die darin beschriebenen Touren (zum Teil von der DVD Trailhunter...), und sonstigen Tips (Einkehrmöglichkeiten, Sehenswürdigkeiten usw. ) waren uns schon eine große Hilfe.

Und da wir auch nicht die "Konditions - Monster" waren, haben wir uns halt auf die hohen Berge shutteln lassen (das ist am Gardasee normal).

Wenn du noch weitere Info´s brauchst, einfach mal melden...

Also dann, viel Spaß...

Ride on..


----------



## Scalpel3000 (8. September 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> wenn du die suchfunktion benutzt, wirst du zahlreiche einsteiger-tipps finden. stichworte "einsteiger-touren", freudinnetauglich", "anfänger" etc. hier mal ein beispiel: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=159062
> 
> ...



Ist wohl ein schreibfehler...soll bestimmt heißen nicht zu empfehlen...denn ich finde das der MOSER Guide überhaupt nicht für Anfänger oder Gardasee Neulinge zu empfehlen ist...

Beispiel:
Wer fährt denn schon gerne zum Tremalzo über Pregasina die Betonrampen hoch..und schiebt anschließend noch durchs Gebüsch bis zum Passo Rocchetta..??
Zumal der "richtige" Abzweig nicht 100% beschrieben ist.
Weiter dann die steinige Bergauftour ca. 9,5km ab Paso Nota bis zum Tremalzo...??

Als Anfänger/Neuling eher ein Alptraum als ein TRAUM.....

Also, als Gardasee Neuling möchte ich mir das nicht antun....!

da ist es doch entspannter und auch sinniger über Lago di Ledro die 12,5km Asphaltstrasse hoch zu rollen bis zum Tremalzo und dann in aller Freude auf die Abfahrt bis Pregasina zu rollen..viel schöner und auch schlüssiger als im Moser beschrieben..und so ist es mit vielen anderen MOSER vorschlägen.

Fazit für mich:

Moser Touren sind selten einfach und man wird meist in unsinnigen Richtungen geführt, da es meistens anders herum schlüssiger, schöner und auch einfacher ist.


----------



## cxfahrer (8. September 2008)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn schon gerne zum Tremalzo über Pregasina die Betonrampen hoch..und schiebt anschließend noch durchs Gebüsch bis zum Passo Rocchetta..??
> Zumal der "richtige" Abzweig nicht 100% beschrieben ist.
> Weiter dann die steinige Bergauftour ca. 9,5km ab Paso Nota bis zum Tremalzo...??


Das kommt darauf an ob man/frau Bikeanfänger oder Gardaseeanfänger ist. 
Für mich ist die von Dir beschriebene Auffahrt die schönste von Riva aus. Was ist an der auszusetzen, ausser wenn man keine 2000hm am Stück schafft ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzbox (8. September 2008)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Ist wohl ein schreibfehler...soll bestimmt heißen nicht zu empfehlen...denn ich finde das der MOSER Guide überhaupt nicht für Anfänger oder Gardasee Neulinge zu empfehlen ist...
> 
> Beispiel:
> Wer fährt denn schon gerne zum Tremalzo über Pregasina die Betonrampen hoch..und schiebt anschließend noch durchs Gebüsch bis zum Passo Rocchetta..??
> ...



Sind nur 7,5 Km


----------



## powderJO (8. September 2008)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Ist wohl ein schreibfehler...soll bestimmt heißen nicht zu empfehlen...denn ich finde das der MOSER Guide überhaupt nicht für Anfänger oder Gardasee Neulinge zu empfehlen ist...



nein, ganz gewiss kein schreibfehler. kein anderer führer beschreibt so viele touren am gardasee. alleine deshalb ist er schon den kauf wert. wer sich eingehend damit (auch mit den vielen nur kurz beschrieben alternativ-routen) beschäftigt und auch karten zum abgleich heranzieht findet eine unmenge von touren in allen schwierigkeitsgraden. 

und logisch  bei der menge von touren gibt es auch ein paar, die vielleicht anders rum sinnvoller wären. paradebeispiel ist für mich aber nicht dein tremalzo-beispiel, sondern die monte velo-tour. was hab' ich geflucht als nach der mördersteilen teerauffahrt ein genauso steiler bergauf trail kam und es bergab dann nur auf schotterpisten ging. 
aber gut - wäre ich nicht nur blind nachgefahren, sondern hätte vorher mal in eine karte geschaut, wäre mit das erspart geblieben. selbst schuld also. 
mein fazit: moser bietet nach wie vor das breiteste spektrum an touren am gardasee. nicht immer aktuell aber als ideengeber für touren imho unverzichtbar.


----------



## fritzbox (8. September 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> nein, ganz gewiss kein schreibfehler. kein anderer führer beschreibt so viele touren am gardasee. alleine deshalb ist er schon den kauf wert. wer sich eingehend damit (auch mit den vielen nur kurz beschrieben alternativ-routen) beschäftigt und auch karten zum abgleich heranzieht findet eine unmenge von touren in allen schwierigkeitsgraden.
> 
> und logisch  bei der menge von touren gibt es auch ein paar, die vielleicht anders rum sinnvoller wären. paradebeispiel ist für mich aber nicht dein tremalzo-beispiel, sondern die monte velo-tour. was hab' ich geflucht als nach der mördersteilen teerauffahrt ein genauso steiler bergauf trail kam und es bergab dann nur auf schotterpisten ging.
> aber gut - wäre ich nicht nur blind nachgefahren, sondern hätte vorher mal in eine karte geschaut, wäre mit das erspart geblieben. selbst schuld also.
> mein fazit: *moser bietet nach wie vor das breiteste spektrum an touren am gardasee. nicht immer aktuell aber als ideengeber für touren imho unverzichtbar*.



Kann ich nur zustimmen ,überhaupt wenn man das kleingedruckte sprich die Variationen der Touren mit einbezieht und mal in die Karte schaut


----------



## Scalpel3000 (9. September 2008)

Das mag durchaus ja so sein, doch wir hatten hier als Überschrift: ""Tourenguide für Einsteiger am Gardasee"" und das ist der Moser Guide gewiss nicht.

Zumindest alle bisher mir bekannten Neulinge die zum Gardasee fahren besitzen weder Karte noch den für den erstgebrauch teuren Moser Guide.

Fast alle kommen vom Lago zurück und sind meist enttäuscht über die schlechte Wegausschilderrung, zumindest wenn die ersten Touren auf eigene Faust unternommen werden kommt selten eine komplette Runde dabei heraus.

Nicht so bei dem Buch vom Andreas Albrecht, der ist ein Idealer Begleiter dabei wenn es heißt "Gardasee für Einsteiger".


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. September 2008)

Dafür brauchst du für das Buch von Andreas Albrecht GPS, sonst ist die Routenbeschreibung eher rudimentär. Ein Roadbook fehlt ja völlig, oder schleppst du dann das ganze Buch mit???
Im Moser sind so viel leichte Touren für Anfänger drin, wer da nix drin findet, sollte sich evt. einen anderen Sport suchen oder bei exakt 3,18 Bft. surfen gehen. Die von dir beschriebenen Tremalzo Tour ist ja sowieso keine Anfängertour, zumindest kenn ich keinen, der 1800hm fährt. Und die beschriebene leichte Variante mit Shuttle ist doch super!


----------



## gloshabigur (9. September 2008)

Das Gardasee-Roadbook von Andreas Albrecht kann man auch herunterladen (kostenpflichtig). Ausdruck der Touren die man fahren will; dann muss man nicht das gedruckte Buch mitschleppen. 

Noch besser geht es natürlich, wenn ein GPS vorhanden ist. Dann hat man einen reichen Vorrat an Touren im Internet. Viele auch kostenfrei, z.B. auf den großen Plattformen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downgrade (9. September 2008)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Nicht so bei dem Buch vom Andreas Albrecht, der ist ein Idealer Begleiter dabei wenn es heißt "Gardasee für Einsteiger".



Kann dem nur voll zustimmen!

Hab mir das Buch vor dem Urlaub am Gardasee gekauft. Touren rausgesucht nach meinen Fähigkeiten, losgefahren, super Touren gefahren! Unterwegs habe ich seltsamerweise nie jemanden getroffen, dafür war auf der Gardesana immer ein Massenauftrieb von RR-Fahrern UND Mountainbikern ...

Ich bin mit GPS gefahren, die freie Karte von Albert auf gardagps.de ist einfach super. Auch Luftlinienrouting geht damit prima, da man immer sieht, ob einen Asphalt oder Schotter/Trail erwartet.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## yellow_ö (9. September 2008)

als ANFÄNGER kann man sich auch die *Rad-Gratiskarten in den diversen Infoständen/Läden* dort holen. 
Da sind offizielle Radwege in mehreren Anfängerschwierigkeiten drinnen.


Albrecht kenn ich nicht, Moser (den alten, wo nur ein Buch für alles ist) schon.
Den Moser als nicht anfängergerecht zu bezeichnen ist ja wohl ein Scherz, da ist genug für alle drinnen (LESEN muss man die Tourbeschreibungen halt).

Was allerdings kritikwürdig ist, ist die OFT schlechte Beschreibung. 
Jede Tour hat mindestens einen Punkt, wo Schwachsinn geschrieben ist: 
_"bei Km 23,23456 geradeaus weiter"_ und das steht üblicherweise auch total leer (ohne Abzweig) im Gelände auf ner Strecke, wo vorher/nachher kilometerweit ger nichts war/ist. 
Diese Stellen sind normalerweise auch IMMER kombiniert mit einer nahen, unübersehbaren Kreuzung, die nur richtig/falsch zulässt und einfach zu beschreiben wäre - die ist dann aber NICHT im Roadbook. 
Entscheidet man sich falsch ist man unrettbar verloren: Pech gehabt und hoffentlich ausreichen Kondition doch noch heimzukommen.
Normalerweise sind das T-Kreuzungen - also einfach zu beschreiben und sehr auffällig - die er generell NIE nennt (mag er vielleicht keine?)  

Der Rat für Moser ist also: 
1. Tourbeschreibung vorher gut lesen, ev. auf der Karte ansehen um ungefähr die Richtung checken zu können
2. alle persönlich nicht passenden Vorschläge ändern 
(imho ist der ein brutaler Konditionsmensch. Oft gibts einen völlig unnötigen Schlussanstieg, um dann an die Auffahrtsstraße zu gelangen und diese runterzufahren, anstatt toll im Gelände bergab "abzuschneiden". 
Also schon von vornherein anders machen.
Tremalzo und oben genannte Kritik daran ist so ein Beispiel. Wer nicht über Pregasina raufwill, um dann die Straße runterzufahren, der kann doch auf mehrere Abfahrten in Richtung Ledrosee oder Limone umschwenken)


PS: wer am Gardasee die Auffahrtsstraße wieder runterfährt, ist selber schuld.
Gerade heuer wieder Leute gesehen  verbissen runterkommend, mit tollem Gerät und Ausrüstung, würden die Wertung am Eissalon gewinnen, aber ein MTB brauchen die eigentlich nicht.
*Heuriges geflügeltes Wort in der Gruppe: bevor ich mich da raufquäl' und dann deppat die Auffahrtsstraße wieder runterfahr, nehm ich einen Hammer und klopf mein Radl kaputt*


----------



## dubbel (9. September 2008)

moser plus karte plus menschenverstand ist sicher die beste kombination. 
als karte fand ich die von NatureDynamics und die kostenlose vom touri-büro gut.


----------



## fritzbox (9. September 2008)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Dafür brauchst du für das Buch von Andreas Albrecht GPS, sonst ist die Routenbeschreibung eher rudimentär. Ein Roadbook fehlt ja völlig, oder schleppst du dann das ganze Buch mit???
> Im Moser sind so viel leichte Touren für Anfänger drin, wer da nix drin findet, sollte sich evt. einen anderen Sport suchen oder bei exakt 3,18 Bft. surfen gehen. Die von dir beschriebenen Tremalzo Tour ist ja sowieso keine Anfängertour,* zumindest kenn ich keinen, der 1800hm fährt*. Und die beschriebene leichte Variante mit Shuttle ist doch super!



 Was ist das Problem an 1800Hm ???

Die fährt sogar meine Frau


----------



## dubbel (9. September 2008)

gemeint war: 1800 Hm sind keine anfängertour.


----------



## fritzbox (9. September 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> gemeint war: 1800 Hm sind keine anfängertour.



Ah  jetzt fällt der Groschen ,das stimmt 1800Hm sind nichts für Frischlinge


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. September 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> gemeint war: 1800 Hm sind keine anfängertour.



Danke, wenigstens einer, der mich versteht! 

Btw: Ich kann auch 1800hm fahren, aber als ich angefangen habe, war ich froh, wenn ich 800 überlebt habe.


----------



## gloshabigur (9. September 2008)

Dann noch einmal zurück zum Albrecht-Roadbook. Die Touren sind eingeteilt in

 - Bambinitouren
 - Schnuppertouren flach
 - Schnuppertouren Berg
 - Halbtagestouren
 - Ganztagestouren
 - Extremtouren

Technisch sind die Touren bzw. einzelne Passagen gemäß Singletrail-Skala eingestuft. Gerade für Einsteiger also ein Fundus, um passende Touren zu finden. 

Auch gut, verschiedene Level zu fahren um sich an sein Leistungsvermögen (konditionell und/oder technisch) heranzutasten. 
_
_______
_____________


----------



## absolut (11. September 2008)

... die eben genannten Graduierungen hat der Moser auch. Wenn man Anfänger ist, und noch nie mit ihm gefahren ist, sollte man sich auch mal langsam an seine Beschreibungen herantasten und eine Karte zu Hilfe nehmen, z.B die Kosmos. Tremalzo lässt sich laut Moser auch mit ca. 1400Hm von Vesio aus fahren, wer es dann noch etwas chilliger haben will, fährt die Moser- Tour 25 anders herum, zuerst durchs Bondo-Tal die Asphaltstraße, zu ackern gibt es danach immer noch genug ...
Hat bei uns jedenfalls, wie bei vielen anderen auch, gut geklappt ...


----------



## Scalpel3000 (15. September 2008)

absolut schrieb:


> ... die eben genannten Graduierungen hat der Moser auch. Wenn man Anfänger ist, und noch nie mit ihm gefahren ist, sollte man sich auch mal langsam an seine Beschreibungen herantasten und eine Karte zu Hilfe nehmen, z.B die Kosmos. Tremalzo lässt sich laut Moser auch mit ca. 1400Hm von Vesio aus fahren, wer es dann noch etwas chilliger haben will, fährt die Moser- Tour 25 anders herum, zuerst durchs Bondo-Tal die Asphaltstraße, zu ackern gibt es danach immer noch genug ...
> Hat bei uns jedenfalls, wie bei vielen anderen auch, gut geklappt...




So, frag mal oder sag mal einem Neuling fahr mal durch Bondo Tal...der schaut dich mit großen Augen an und will erst mal wissen ob in Rtg. Riva oder Malcesine..

ne ne so einfach ist das nicht..und was ist überhaupt "chilliger"...ich sehe viele Leute MTB fahren die älter sind als 30 oder gar 35 und bestimmt nicht wissen was mit chillig gemeint ist, sowas steht Gott sei Dank beim Albi nicht im Buch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (15. September 2008)

Doppelpost.....Tschuldigung


----------



## transalbi (15. September 2008)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Dafür brauchst du für das Buch von Andreas Albrecht GPS, sonst ist die Routenbeschreibung eher rudimentär. Ein Roadbook fehlt ja völlig, oder schleppst du dann das ganze Buch mit???



Das ist übrigens auch der Sinn eines "GPS Roadbooks". Die Tourbeschreibungen sind gewollt rudimentär, stattdessen sollen sie eine Geschichte erzählen, die Lust aufs Mountainbiken macht. Ich habe oft genug die Leute rumstolpern sehen mit den Faltblättchen und sie wussten trotzdem nicht, wo es langgeht. Da dachte mir, dass muss doch auch anders gehen, ohne die Verdienste von Elmar Moser damit schmälern zu wollen.
Band 2 sowie eine englische Ausgabe von Band 1 sind übrigens in Vorbereitung und sollten im Frühjahr 2009 fertig sein.

Albi


----------



## thto (15. September 2008)

und immer das bike bei sich führen, bei TAG und NACHT, sonst ist es weg !!!!!!


----------



## cxfahrer (15. September 2008)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> ..ich sehe viele Leute MTB fahren die älter sind als 30 oder gar 35 und bestimmt nicht wissen was mit chillig gemeint ist, sowas steht Gott sei Dank beim Albi nicht im Buch.



Ich würde sagen es gibt eine Generation zwischen 30 und 45 die das Wort chillig nicht kennt ...

Die schönen Panoramatrails am Gardasee (wie auch woanders) lassen doch beim gemächlichen Raufkurbeln der 2000hm ungrad viel Raum fürs Abchillen vor der geilen Abfahrt. 
Währenddessen kann man in aller Ruhe vor sich hinträumen, ob die blumige Beschreibung der Tour (ob aus einer kurzen GPS beschreibung oder der BikeBild) wohl zutreffen mag. 

Ich bin NIE nach so einer Tourbeschreibung gefahren (schon garnicht Moser), da ich diesen blumigen Beschreibungen (und ich fall trotzdem immer noch drauf rein: FREERIDE Tour Longfall -haha - was kam ich mir da albern vor mit Fullface...)nach den ersten Reinfällen nicht mehr geglaubt habe und mir mit Kompasskarte (hä?Kosmos?) usw. meine eigene Richtung gesucht habe. 

Einsteiger haben oft die Haltung, Mountainbiken könne man mit Tourenradeln nach Rezept vergleichen. Diese Einsteiger sind dann entweder aufm Radweg oder bei einer geführten Runde besser augehoben oder sollten sich zumindest erstmal ne ordentliche Grundkondition anradeln.
My2cts. 
Aber nichts gegen die Verfasser von Tourenbeschreibungen und ich gönne ihnen ihren Spass -würde ich sofort auch machen.

@thto: Canyons ES werden jetzt am Gardasee gestohlen? Ich fahr sofort wieder hin!


----------



## thto (15. September 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen es gibt eine Generation zwischen 30 und 45 die das Wort chillig nicht kennt ...
> 
> Die schönen Panoramatrails am Gardasee (wie auch woanders) lassen doch beim gemächlichen Raufkurbeln der 2000hm ungrad viel Raum fürs Abchillen vor der geilen Abfahrt.
> Währenddessen kann man in aller Ruhe vor sich hinträumen, ob die blumige Beschreibung der Tour (ob aus einer kurzen GPS beschreibung oder der BikeBild) wohl zutreffen mag.
> ...



das einzige was verschont wurde, waren ein trekkingrad und zwei alte scotts


----------



## cxfahrer (15. September 2008)

Sorry wollte dich nicht ärgern. Hab eben erst dein Post im Canyonfred gelesen. Ich war schon so oft da unten, auch schon in FeWo , aber mein Bike hab ich nie länger allein gelassen (die grossen weissen Lieferwägen..). Aber Tiefgarage und Räder nicht mitnehmen dürfen...das ist Mist.
(Hab halt ne Versicherung, aber ob die in so nem Fall zahlt...und mein ES wär ich gern los...)

PS: und klar ist das etwas, wovor man alle Einsteiger am Gardasee warnen muss. Für Diebe ist es dort einfach traumhaft, können quasi nach Bestellung klauen.


----------



## thto (15. September 2008)

verkauf es doch einfach ?


----------



## cxfahrer (16. September 2008)

Willste ein Foto sehen von der üblen Beule im Oberrohr, nur weil ich es gegen einen Holzpfosten gelehnt habe??

Nein ich behalts schon, für Crosscountrygeluller im Winter ist es ja voll ok. Wird schon nicht durchbrechen.


----------



## s4u (17. September 2008)

War im März auch zum ersten Mal am Gardasee (mit Freundin und Kind)
Es gibt schon Touren die man auch als Anfänger fahren kann und die dennoch einen Eindruck von der Landschaft bieten.
Wir sind zB folgende Touren gefahren:
- durchs Sarcatal
- Monte Brione
- über die alte Ponalestraße nach Pregasina
- Durch die Marocche zm Kastel Drena

Außerdem gibts es vor Ort auch den einen oder anderen Tourentip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## absolut (18. September 2008)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> So, frag mal oder sag mal einem Neuling fahr mal durch Bondo Tal...der schaut dich mit großen Augen an und will erst mal wissen ob in Rtg. Riva oder Malcesine..
> 
> ne ne so einfach ist das nicht..und was ist überhaupt "chilliger"...ich sehe viele Leute MTB fahren die älter sind als 30 oder gar 35 und bestimmt nicht wissen was mit chillig gemeint ist, sowas steht Gott sei Dank beim Albi nicht im Buch.




... ich behaupte nicht, dass der Moser der Einzige ist, er schreibt aber auch, dass man zu seinem Guide zusätzlich eine Karte nutzen sollte. Dann sieht man auch keine großen Augen, wenn man mit dem Bondo- Tal in Berührung kommt.

Ach ja, "chillig" ist nicht der Sprachgebrauch aus dem Moser Guide, sondern meiner - und ich bin älter als 35 ...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (18. September 2008)

Klugschei... Modus ein:

Chillen (engl.: kühlen, abkühlen; im amerikanischen Slang auch: sich beruhigen, sich entspannen, rumhängen, abhängen) ist ein aus dem englischen Sprachgebrauch (to chill = abkühlen) übernommener Begriff.

Er wird vor allem in der Jugendsprache für entspannen (Chill mal!, statt Reg dich ab!) oder "abhängen" (Lass uns mal ein bisschen chillen!) verwendet.

Mit der Zeit entwickelten sich diverse Variationen des Begriffs chillen, wie zum Beispiel chillig, Chiller oder gechillt. Chillen hat sich mittlerweile auch allgemeiner für Tätigkeiten eingebürgert, die meistens entspannend, passiv und mit Genuss verbunden sind (auf dem Sofa chillen, relaxen). Viele (Jugendliche) verwenden das Wort auch als Bezeichnung für gemeinsames "abhängen" in Verbindung mit dem Konsum von Marihuana.

Modus wieder aus:

Von Vorteil wäre für dich, wenn du irgendwoher ein GPS- Gerät bekommen könntest. Es gibt sehr gut beschriebene kostenfreie Touren rund um den Gardasee im Net. Anhand von Karten siehst du nur die Höhenunterschiede, nicht aber den Schwiergigkeitsgrad der Strecke. Der Dalko sieht auch auf der Karte "einfach" aus, hat mich aber dieses Jahr viele Körner gekostet, da er total ausgewaschen war.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (18. September 2008)

s4u schrieb:


> War im März auch zum ersten Mal am Gardasee (mit Freundin und Kind)
> Es gibt schon Touren die man auch als Anfänger fahren kann und die dennoch einen Eindruck von der Landschaft bieten.
> Wir sind zB folgende Touren gefahren:
> - durchs Sarcatal
> ...



und zurück...ne schöne Runde bestimmt oder..??

ne spass...ja bis Pregasina ist schön, doch von einer Runde kann man da nicht reden..und ich habe selber bei vielen Leuten festgestellt das die den gleichen Weg rauf wie runter fahren weil die NIX finden.


----------



## s4u (18. September 2008)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> ne spass...ja bis Pregasina ist schön, doch von einer Runde kann man da nicht reden..und ich habe selber bei vielen Leuten festgestellt das die den gleichen Weg rauf wie runter fahren weil die NIX finden.



Stimmt ne Runde im Sinne des Wortes ist es nicht, aber trotzdem ne schöne TOUR


----------



## carlospou (25. September 2008)

Hilfe! Wollte im Oktober an den Gardasee und hierzu mir die Moser-Tourenbücher 11 und 12 bestellen. Über Amazon sind beide nicht mehr zu bekommen, leider vergriffen. Hat jemand diese Tourenbücher als Kopie(pdf oder Ähnliches) und könnte mir diese leihweise zukommen lassen? Hab auch was zum Tauschen anzubieten, z.B. das Roadbook "Megatours Mallorca" oder für die Kanareninsel La Palma den Tourenführer von Uwe Kahlfuss und den neuen "Mountainbikeführer La Palma! von Ralf Schanze (mit GPS-tracks!). 
Da ich leider in Barcelona lebe, gibts auch im Freundeskreis keinen der einen Moser hätte - trotz des Bekanntheitsgrades in Deutschland sind die Bücher leider hier nicht vorhanden.


----------



## transalbi (25. September 2008)

Die gibt es am Gardasee in Torbole im Bikeshop Carpentari (http://www.carpentari.com/), wie auch das "Gardasee GPS Roadbook".

Albi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzbox (25. September 2008)

carlospou schrieb:


> Hilfe! Wollte im Oktober an den Gardasee und hierzu mir die Moser-Tourenbücher 11 und 12 bestellen. Über Amazon sind beide nicht mehr zu bekommen, leider vergriffen. Hat jemand diese Tourenbücher als Kopie(pdf oder Ähnliches) und könnte mir diese leihweise zukommen lassen? Hab auch was zum Tauschen anzubieten, z.B. das Roadbook "Megatours Mallorca" oder für die Kanareninsel La Palma den Tourenführer von Uwe Kahlfuss und den neuen "Mountainbikeführer La Palma! von Ralf Schanze (mit GPS-tracks!).
> Da ich leider in Barcelona lebe, gibts auch im Freundeskreis keinen der einen Moser hätte - trotz des Bekanntheitsgrades in Deutschland sind die Bücher leider hier nicht vorhanden.



In Arco bei http://www.bikbike.com/ kriegst du den Moser auch


----------



## Mr. Teflon (25. September 2008)

Hallo,

als Einstiegstour kann man die empfehlen, komme jetzt nicht auf den Namen, die direkt am Ortsausgang von Riva beginnt Richtung Süden. Man fährt mit dem Auto durch Riva, 3x leichtes Kurvengeschlängel und dann kommt der Tunnel am "Ortsausgang". Direkt vorm Tunnel geht rechts ein Weg/Straße hoch. Genau die fährst Du mit dem Fahrrad hoch, durch die Schranke und immer den Massen folgen. Parken irgendwo in Riva wo Platz ist und wo man parken darf.
Wenn Du später an einer Gabelung links bleibts, kannste ganz hoch fahren. An der Gabelung rechts soll auch schön sein, sind wir aber noch nicht gefahren.

Ansonsten kommt man ohne Kartenmarterial wirklich nicht weit.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## powderJO (25. September 2008)

das ist die alte ponalestraße, die schon angesprochen wurde. kann man auch als einsteiger sehr schön erweitern, indem man bis zum ledrosee hochfährt,diesen umrundet und erst danach wieder gemütlich zurückrollt. man kann aber auch oben einkehren, im see baden und warten bis der sonnenuntergang kurz bevorsteht. denn je später, desto weniger verkehr auf der ponale. dort mal mit mehr speed fahren zu können als gemeinhin möglich macht auch mal spaß.


----------

